# Radiator casings, cupboard & shelves



## jasonB (5 Aug 2005)

With all this talk of MDF, thought I should post what I have just finished fitting. All made from MR MDF and painted in white oil based eggshell






The two pairs of panels at each end hide radiators, the pair to the left of the fireplace are infact cupboard doors. The shelves and section of top above the cupboards are curved





The curve can be seen in this sideways shot, cables to the plasma screen are routed through the mantle shelf into the cupboard





The grilles on the doors are backed by matt black painted MDF panels to make them look like the rad casings, everything behind the rad casings is painted black as well.

Jason


----------



## Chris Knight (5 Aug 2005)

Jason,

Lovely clean job. Up to your usual immaculate standard!


----------



## Howjoe (5 Aug 2005)

Very nice work - I really like that clean sharp look. Are the grilles metal?


----------



## jasonB (5 Aug 2005)

waterhead37":2klm4q4n said:


> Jason,
> 
> Lovely clean job. !



Yes I always sweep up after myself  

Howjoe, the grilles are silver anodised aluminium, by Grilles Direct. I get them via South London Hardwoods.

Jason


----------



## Howjoe (5 Aug 2005)

Thanks, Jason.

I've got to replace our grilles and rad covers after our dog gnawed a great chunk off of one corner. You've given me inspiration  


Cheers 

Howard


----------



## jasonB (5 Aug 2005)

There are a few more of my rad casings in this album if you are interested.

Jason


----------



## MikeW (6 Aug 2005)

jasonB":2t74n092 said:


> There are a few more of my rad casings in this album if you are interested.
> 
> Jason


All very nice work, Jason!


----------



## Waka (6 Aug 2005)

Jason

Very nice job


----------



## Newbie_Neil (6 Aug 2005)

Hi Jason

Another beautiful job.

Thanks for the link to Grilles Direct.

Cheers
Neil


----------

